# The Garden of Eden



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Adam is sitting under his favourite tree one day when God comes wandering along. "How's it going Adam?", he asked.

"Not so bad," said Adam, "but I'm a bit bored and could do with some company".

"Can maybe help you there," says God. "Brand new in, she is absolutely gorgeous, cordon bleu cook, looks after the kids, gives you no grief, does as she is told and is amazing in bed."

"Sounds great," says Adam, "but what will it cost?"

"Ah," says God, "there's the rub. It'll cost you an arm and a leg."

"Oh," says Adam, "that's a bit steep. What can I get for a rib?"

The rest, as they say, is history!.

And............


For the Girls - Eve's side of the story:
After three weeks in the Garden of Eden, God came to visit Eve. 'So, how is everything going?' inquired God.

'It is all so beautiful, God,' she replied. 'The sunrises and sunsets are breathtaking, the smells, the sights, everything is wonderful, but I have just one problem. It's these breasts you have given me. The middle one pushes the other two out and I am constantly knocking them with my arms, catching them on branches and snagging them on bushes. They're a real pain...'

And Eve went on to tell God that since many other parts of her body came in pairs, such as her limbs, eyes, ears, etc. She felt that having only two breasts might leave her body more 'symmetrically balanced'.

'That's a fair point,' replied God, 'But it was my first shot at this, you know. I gave the animals six breasts, so I figured that you needed only half of those, but I see that you are right. I will fix it up right away.' And God reached down, removed the middle breast and tossed it into the bushes.

Three weeks passed and God once again visited Eve in the Garden of Eden.

'Well, Eve, how is my favourite creation?'

'Just fantastic,' she replied, 'But for one oversight. You see, all the animals are paired off. The ewe has a ram and the cow has her bull. All the animals have a mate except me. I feel so alone.'

God thought for a moment and said, 'You know, Eve, you are right. How could I have overlooked this? You do need a mate and I will immediately create a man from a part of you. Let's see....where did I put that useless Tit?'

Now doesn't THAT make more sense than all that crap about the rib?


----------

